
Exploring the new .NET "dotnet" Command Line Interface - tharibo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExploringTheNewNETDotnetCommandLineInterfaceCLI.aspx
======
Corrado
I think there a lot of good ideas in this post and if Scott can make them
happen .Net development will get a big shot in the arm. Things like native
compilation and NuGet package generation are great but I think the biggest
change is in the attitude of the Microsoft world. They are finally realizing
that not everyone likes/needs a GUI and that some (lots of) folks are much
more efficient with their existing workflows for things like Ruby & Python.

Now, if only I could shake the feeling of a license monster hiding right
around the corner ready to bash my head in as soon as I make something useful.
:/

